# I Had The Privilege of Meeting ...



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I had the privilege once of meeting Nicola Benedetti. Also spent a nice evening with a lady who once worked for an impresario who knew very well Johannes Brahms. It was quite a feeling, shaking the hand of a person who in turn had taken the hand of a man who had been a close friend of the great composer: A long shot though I admit.

I also spent a pleasant hour in the company of Carl Davis; conductor, composer, etc. Then there was Paul Lewis, the virtuoso Beethoven pianist. Others less well known before and since. 

Who then is the person ( musically connected preferably but not exclusively ) that you have had the privilege of meeting?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Closest I can come to that is meeting one of the last students of Aram Khachaturian (presumably in the 60's or 70's). She is a family member of a close friend. Sadly I have only met her twice and we scarcely talked and not about music except for a sentence or two. 

I also dated a niece of -- Never mind. Not quite the same thing. 

I think it's really cool that someone could be that few degrees of separation from Brahms.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Some years ago I met George Crumb. He was in Athens, where one of his works was to be performed. I didn't know who he was, I had never heard of him but after the concert, after I heard "Vox balenae", I just had to meet him.


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

Last year, I met James Swearingen, a composer who's famous to band geeks everywhere.

The school band had premiered a work of his, and afterwards, when everyone was standing around chatting, he came up and asked if I enjoyed working with him, and I said "Yes." That's pretty much the extent to which I personally interacted with him. He was a funny guy, though; had alot of little anecdotes for us while we worked.


----------

